# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Hypo / Ghost

## JLC

The terms "Ghost" and "Hypo" (short for hypomelanistic) are virtually synonymous in the ball python world.  This is a color mutation with reduced amounts of black pigment.  The animals appear faded and often look as if they are about to go into shed.  When they do shed, the sloughed off skin is clear with no visible pattern.  There are different lines of ghost, most of which are compatible when bred together.  Orange, butterscotch, green, and Bell are a few of the most common lines. 

The Ghost was first discovered by Kevin McCurley at NERD in 1994.  An interesting bit of trivia to note...this was the very first visible mutation proven by NERD.  


Bell line - jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


Bell line - wapadi


Bell line - wapadi


Butterscotch line - muddoc - Tim Bailey


Butterscotch line - muddoc - Tim Bailey


Butterscotch w/ a normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey


Butterscotch line - muddoc - Tim Bailey


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


m00kfu


m00kfu


Orange line - Albey - Albey Scholl


Orange line - cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


Orange line - koloo921


Orange line - koloo921


Orange line - PitOnTheProwl


Orange line - PitOnTheProwl


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),Sm_Banks (06-12-2016),Whizz (06-04-2019)

----------

